# Клингенталь.(не конкурс)



## Новиков Игорь (30 Янв 2011)

Летом еду на семинар(на авто) в Германию (Вюрцбург).Стоит ли заехать в Клингенталь?Есть ли там ,что-то интересное,что-то вроде музея гармоник-аккордеонов? Бывал десятки раз в Германии ,но эти края ,как-то стороной обходил.Кто бывал,поделитесь ,пожалуйста опытом.


----------



## 1alex123 (30 Янв 2011)

Доброго врeмeни суток.

В городкe Маркнойкирхeн (Markneukirchen) нeдалeко от Клингeнталя eсть музeй музыкальных инструмeнтов.
Там в одной комнатe eсть нeсколько стeндов (три или чeтырe), посвящeнных аккордeону. В цeлом музeй посвящeн всeм видам муз. инструмeнтов. 

Здeсь информация на нeмeцком:

http://www.museum-markneukirchen.de/start.htm

Сам Клингeнталь малeнький, и смотрeть там особeнно нeчeго. На фабрику "Harmona" ( бывший "Weltmeister")
Вас, я думаю, бeз прeдваритeльной договорeнности нe пустят - нeмцы - нe итальянцы.

Музeй аккордeона eсть в Троссингeнe (Trossingen). Это от Вюрцбурга 250 км (часа 2,5 eзды в одну сторону)

Здeсь информация на нeмeцком:

http://www.harmonika-museum.de/


----------



## Новиков Игорь (31 Янв 2011)

Спасибо,постараюсь воспользоваться информацией.


----------



## zet10 (31 Янв 2011)

Игорь!А что за семинар?не по автомобилям?поделитесь информацией пожалуйта!


----------



## Новиков Игорь (31 Янв 2011)

Да нет,конечно.Я обычно езжу на своем авто -все эти вокзалы-чемоданы в печенках сидят.А семинар проводит мой старый друг из Голландии-он хореограф.Я периодически с ним работаю в Европе ,как исполнитель и концертмейстер ,аж с 1992 года.


----------



## zet10 (31 Янв 2011)

Интересно.Поделитесь потом впечатлениями.Спасибо!


----------



## Новиков Игорь (31 Янв 2011)

Да я и так могу рассказать вечерком,сейчас на работу уезжаю.Я не один десяток их отработал,за 18 лет,правда в последнее время все реже и реже..


----------



## zet10 (31 Янв 2011)

Интересно Игорь,если не сложно черкните вечерком...Спасибо!


----------



## Новиков Игорь (31 Янв 2011)

Если честно,то ничего интересного.Обычная рутинная работа.Мало чем отличается от того,что у нас.Ну разве,что на вражьей территории проходит,правда в 90-е годы она меня и кормила ,в основном.А сейчас пик интереса к русскому творчеству давно прошел.Группы собираются уже не так часто и не столь многочисленны,да и мой голландец ,теперь пенсионер и ему это особо и не надо,он потихоньку сворачивает свою деятельность.В 90- годы мы каждую неделю- вторую половину пятницы,субботу и воскресенье трудились.В основном в Германии. Из Rоттердама,где я в основном в то время обитал,до границы с Германией 2 часа на авто,до Бельгии и часа много.В Европе все близко.А сейчас, денег здесь не заработаешь,скорее наоборот(да и не за ними я еду) -я больше использую эту возможность, как встречу со старыми друзьями и как правило в свой отпуск.Народ в основном местный,наши иммигранты крайне редки,можно сказать,что их нет,разве,что попадаются, у кого какие-нибудь бабушка-дедушка в десятом колене из России.Потанцуем,поиграем,песни русские попоем,ну и пивка попьем-как же без этого!В Баварии пиво не хуже чешского,а я потом еще в Голландию заверну...Уже полгода не был,тянет ,как домой!


----------



## 1alex123 (31 Янв 2011)

Доброго врeмeни суток.

Малeнькоe, но важноe дoполнeниe к написанному мной вышe: музeй в Троссингeнe посвящeн в основном губной гармошкe, экспонатов, связанных с аккордeоном / баяном, там нe много. 
Остаeтся только музeй аккордeона в Кастeльфидардо.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (31 Янв 2011)

Спасибо,мне все интересно,но в Италию как-то не с руки сейчас,хотя и планирую рядышком прокатиться и завести жену в Швейцарию(в Голландии и Германии она уже бывала и помогала-аккордеонистка, как-никак), провести ,так сказать экскурсию, по местам "боевой славы".Там тоже есть музеи муз.инструментов.А я все из окна автомобиля ,да из окна танц.залов.Два семинара отработал на берегу Туннер Зее,около Берна,да только, кроме территории вокруг,ничего и не видел,ну разве, в Тун съездил в местный замок. Не до того было-надо было деньги зарабатывать,да и не все от меня зависело -времена были смутные и не простые ,тогда.В последние годы езжу,в основном ,как турист-как же это приятно,однако ! Отдых -это не работа!


----------



## zet10 (31 Янв 2011)

Новиков Игорь писал:


> .В последние годы езжу,в основном ,как турист-как же это приятно,однако ! Отдых -это не работа!


Да,времена поменялись,если в 90 г, играя на улице в Европе можно было на квартиру заработать,то сейчас этого там уже "накушались".Так что самое милое дело работать сейчас в России и ездить туда уже как туристу!


----------



## Новиков Игорь (1 Фев 2011)

А уличные музыканты ,похоже пропали, как класс.Я имею ввиду наших ребят,которые, действительно музыканты.Года 2 назад встречал последний раз в Праге на Карловом мосту -играл парень на Юпитере" Каватину Фигаро",но народ как-то без энтузиазма воспринимал.Всю Европу заполонили цыганские самоучки из Румынии,обычные нищие-только с аккордеоном.В Роттердамe у входа в любой супермаркет сидят.Даже типа "Алди".И еще полно живых статуй всех мастей.Прошлым летом в Кельне у собора-там у них тусовка основная,я наблюдал штук тридцать одновременно.Народ как сквозь строй шел,похоже они что-то зарабатывают,в основном дети раскручивают своих родителей на денежку.В Амстердаме и Париже этих статуй немерено,а цыгане на тележке возят колонку с минусовкой, на аккумуляторе,и какую-то ересь на трубе изображали.Народ от них как от мух отмахивался - там любят на улице за столиками кофе попить-поговорить,а тут.. В Вене и Хельсинки хороших оперных певцов встречал,но не разобрал, местные они или наши засланные казачки.А вот маленькие мальчики со скрипками и флейтами были явно из местной музыкальной школы.Молодцы!

Да,кстати ,Юрий.Может быть вы помните Мишу Волгина-это выпуск или 94 или 95 год,он ,если память не изменяет у Кузовлева заканчивал.Где он и как ? Если знаете,конечно.Мы с ним в те 90-е вместе CD для буржуев записывали.Он еще в ансамбле Вольница играл.Как то пропал давно из виду,а хотелось бы пообщаться.Миша из Кемерово ,мы и репетировали в общаге у него ,на Полежаевке.Может еще,кто,что знает?


----------

